# "Larkfields Mansion" - Suffolk, March 2010



## UrbanX (Mar 26, 2010)

The phrase every DP-er fears seeing on the forum:

_“Hi, me and my mates are doing a music video, can you tell me exactly where to go?” _

:arghh:

I’m in a band, and the time has come for us to shoot a music video. I thought it’d be rude not to post some pics of the location. 

The Manor is part of an estate which is pretty typical of many Suffolk villages. The owner is currently ill and is currently in a home. His son is ‘looking after’ the property, and gave us permission to shoot the video there. As an act of courtesy I wont be giving the exact location, as the owner is due to move back in imminently. 







Front Door:





Living room: The phone book is dated 1993, despite the owner only fairly recently moving out! 





Cutest boiler house I’ve ever seen!










Obligatory chair shot:





The ‘working’ side of the house:





His bed was moved downstairs where he could look out onto his lawn. No idea how the branch got there!





Dining room:





Sitting room:





Finish with a polar panoramic taken on the lawn. If you look carefully you can see the film crew setting up, the tall black thing is my stack amp:





Thanks for looking.


----------



## Neosea (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice panoramic.


----------



## Trinpaul (Mar 26, 2010)

That's a rather nice house. Looks like the internals have'nt been "upgraded" in a long time, if ever.


----------



## sophieellen22 (Mar 26, 2010)

So its not derelict then?


----------



## klempner69 (Mar 26, 2010)

May not be actually derelict,but for me that last shot made it well worth it...good un!


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 26, 2010)

sophieellen22 said:


> So its not derelict then?



Interesting point, the dictionary defines derelict as: 

1. Deserted by an owner or keeper; abandoned.
2. Run-down; dilapidated.

Of which this is both, I didn't want to be overly pessimistic about if the owner will recover enough ever to make it home. But most of the copper flashings have been nicked, and a lot of windows smashed, and it is in a real poor state of repair.


----------



## chaoticreason (Mar 30, 2010)

Love the panaramic,but,the picture of the parlour is the one that gets me,it looks so old and sweet,as if a couple of old folk had just got up and left the room to make their tea.
I once visited this huge mansion that had partially collapsed,having explored a few sad but totally untouched rooms,I opened a door,only to find a horrified old man sat in a dusty old arm chair,after much apologizing on my part,and calming down on both our parts,at the shock of such a bizarre situation,he hesitantly explained that he had no living relatives and no money to repair anything.I felt very sad for the old gentleman man,sitting alone with nothing but the memories that he was at the end of an aristocratic line.
I revisited the place a couple of years back,which would make it some twenty plus years after my first,and it has been levelled to the ground.
I could not help but well up with tears!


----------



## RichardH (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh my. That's the most heartbreaking story I've heard for a long time. Poor fellow. :no:


----------

